
Land of the Free: A brief history of early American nudists - samclemens
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/land-free
======
mirimir
TFA doesn't mention that Quakers ran some nudist camps etc. Or the historical
association of Quakers and nudism.[0]

> EARLY QUAKERS AND "GOING NAKED AS A SIGN" By Kenneth L. Carroll One of the
> least understood aspects of early Quakerism was the widespread appearance of
> "going naked as a sign," a practice that was increasingly accompanied by
> other "signs and wonders" throughout the 1650s and the beginning of the
> 1660s. Later Quaker writers, either out of embarrassment or lack of
> comprehension , tended either to ignore these shortlived acts or to dismiss
> them as the expressions of unbalanced persons. When the religious mind and
> outlook of seventeenth century England are fully understood, however, it
> becomes clear that these manifestations can neither be ignored nor dismissed
> simply as the behavior of abnormal people. What is viewed as abnormal or
> unacceptable in the twentieth century may not always have been so
> interpreted (and may not continue to be so interpreted in future ages).
> There even appears to be a certain degree of kinship between these striking
> acts of certain seventeenth-century Quakers and the attitudes and
> expressions of many of today's youth who are protesting today's hypocrisy
> and social ills.

0) [https://muse.jhu.edu/article/393815](https://muse.jhu.edu/article/393815)

